# Addams Family ideas Anyone?



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm making a Cousin It from a tomato cage, and Dollar Tree grass skirts. The idea has been floating around on Pinterest.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I have an Addams family board on my Pinterest, thing, cousin it, explosives, portraits, traps, etc

Link listed below in signature


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

you could easily make a Thing with a dollar tree hand and box.....


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Pauly88, all you need is Cousin It and the Thing character to help flesh out that this is the Addams family house (I assume someone is dressing up as Tish or Gomez). Then in regards to decorating, just look at the song:

They're creepy and they're kooky,
Mysterious and spooky,
They're all together ooky,
The Addams Family.
Their house is a museum
Where people come to see 'em
They really are a scream
The Addams Family.

Have a house that looks a bit normal at first glance, but not so much when you take a good look.
A distressing welcome mat
A werewolf rug
Cabinet of curiosity items around the house https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-cabinet-of-curiosities/
Some weird food items in the kitchen
Wednesday's play room with a creepy doll house and other toys
Maybe Wednesday has a "lemonade stand" out front but is selling poison drinks
A piranha fish tank
Lots of weird framed pictures on walls and tables
Here's a bunch of ideas: https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-monster-house/

And here's a link to some of Addams family rooms - http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/21/addams-family-photos_n_4316085.html

Big Lots has some fun horror home furnishings this year. You can pick up their TV, animated lamp with The Thing hand, movie projector and phone. http://www.biglots.com/c/seasonal/halloween/_/N-2915497221

Target this year has a Nocturne collection with some creepy home items https://www.target.com/p/halloween-...r-collection/-/A-52722421?lnk=NocturneCollect


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Your boards are awesome 



pumpkinpie said:


> I have an Addams family board on my Pinterest, thing, cousin it, explosives, portraits, traps, etc
> 
> Link listed below in signature


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

If you can go for general atmosphere (as opposed to specific Addams props), there are various collections out there that are approximately right. Anything that is sort of Martha Stewart-gone-cracked. The Tarot and Traditional collections at Spirithalloween.com have a number of items that are suitable. Grandin Road, too.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I do a general "Addams-ish" decor for our house every year for Halloween. The big attraction is the portrait wall.

You know how on the show they have all those crazy portraits and wall hangings? Even in the movie they show a few really creepy portraits (like the one of a young Fester with the actual candle burning in it). Well, I took that idea and expanded on it.

I went to Michael's and bought some of their wooden picture frames, then painted them silver, gold, or bronze. Then I went online and found all sorts of weird photos... Preferably vintage. I do have a few memento mori photos, but mostly they're just very strange looking photos... Like a Victorian lady seated at a piano with a man in an old diving suit standing beside her. There's a trick photo (still vintage) of a couple of gentlemen sitting on a bench, looking stunned as a skeleton rides by on a bicycle! That one always gets a good laugh. And of course, I have a portrait of Morticia and Gomez, and also one of Lily and Herman Munster.

Anyway, I printed these weird pictures out and fixed them into the frames, then dedicated one whole wall in the living room as the portrait gallery. I've done it for a few years now, and I've added a few pics each year, so everyone loves examining them and seeing what's new.

I also bought a little birdcage at Michael's, when their spring stuff was on clearance, and put a stuffed vulture in it and hung it in the living room... He actually stays up year-round. Because you HAVE to have a pet vulture! (Speaking of Addams pets, don't forget they had a fish tank for piranhas, and Pugsley had an octopus named Aristotle... Oh, and Wednesday had a tarantula named Homer!)

Just a few ideas, but they're fairly inexpensive and easy to get you started.


----------



## Theda LaStrel (Aug 1, 2017)

We threw an Addams Family themed party once. If you specifically want decor of the family, I'd recommend checking etsy. There's a fair amount AF art on there (including a sock monkey of mine). As the others have said, you can also go for atmosphere. And you can pull from either the show (very ornate and over-the-top) or the movies (very sparse), depending on your preferred look. You certainly can't go wrong with lots of poison bottles and rose stems (with the flowers cut off).


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

Oooppsss I almost forgot to say.

Thanks everybody for you're input I am loving you're ideas,


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

dawnski said:


> Hi Pauly88, all you need is Cousin It and the Thing character to help flesh out that this is the Addams family house (I assume someone is dressing up as Tish or Gomez). Then in regards to decorating, just look at the song:
> 
> They're creepy and they're kooky,
> Mysterious and spooky,
> ...


Not a bad idea at all.. And well my mom and dad want to dress up as Gomez and Morticia. it's mostly their idea. But I love the Addams too.
I am surprised my mom wants to dress up as someone new. She is usually Minnie mouse or go as a Housewife (Not sure why on Housewife that's what she is all year Lol)


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

Should check garage sales for one of the rounded high back wicker chairs for Morticia to sit in. Some other ideas....A long pull rope for calling Lurch. A bed of nails - a vase of black roses ....I would go back and view a few episodes. What a fun theme!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I am also doing this theme this year.
I already sent out the 'Save the Date' 








I have made a Two Headed Tortoise for a coffee table out of Paper Mache and a plastic table from Ikea.
I found a mouse head online that I will use above the fireplace mantel.
Bought a cool pedestal at Hobby Lobby to be painted old and used for a bust of Frankenstein. 
I already have a wall of portraits in my living room. I will print weird portraits from the internet and tape them to these to simulate the distant family portraits.
I hope to do a big picture frame with Gomez and Morticia on foam in it. Guests will be able to stand behind and be included in the portrait. We will be taking pictures of guests arriving within the portrait. 
I also have a thread for the Addam's Family with some pictures being posted of the progress.


----------

